# Dimension of Breeding Box (Nest box)



## ameesh (Aug 1, 2019)

Please share best Dimension of breeding box. Is that vertical deep box is good for cockatiel?


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

I used cardboard box. The lengtth X width = 18"X12". The height is about 12". I think slightly taller than mine is better. I just hanng a box outside of cage and open a tiny hole. If the breeding pair decide to move forward, both of them will start to enlarge the hole. Within a day or two, they will make satisfied size of entrance and they may modified slightly during next a few days.

The only setback about cardboard box is if cockatiel determines to dig a hole through the box, within an hour it can dig a big enough hole to escape. But, so far. None of my birds want to do so. Of course the advantage of using cardboard box is after one use, I can dispose it. These days, we have too many cardboard boxes due to online shopping, anyhow.


----------



## ameesh (Aug 1, 2019)

Daytontiel said:


> I used cardboard box. The lengtth X width = 18"X12". The height is about 12". I think slightly taller than mine is better. I just hanng a box outside of cage and open a tiny hole. If the breeding pair decide to move forward, both of them will start to enlarge the hole. Within a day or two, they will make satisfied size of entrance and they may modified slightly during next a few days.
> 
> 
> The only setback about cardboard box is if cockatiel determines to dig a hole through the box, within an hour it can dig a big enough hole to escape. But, so far. None of my birds want to do so. Of course the advantage of using cardboard box is after one use, I can dispose it. These days, we have too many cardboard boxes due to online shopping, anyhow.


Thanks for your reply. Why you using cardboard box ? Wooden is beter right?


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

As I said before. I have so many used cardbox, why not use them. Plus, I don't need clean nest box after use, just dispose it. I think for me, it is more about convenience and low cost. 



ameesh said:


> Thanks for your reply. Why you using cardboard box ? Wooden is beter right?


----------

